# Der PC Games-Podcast 300: Jubiläumsfolge mit Video und gratis Bethesda-Figuren von der E3



## Peter Bathge (10. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der PC Games-Podcast 300: Jubiläumsfolge mit Video und gratis Bethesda-Figuren von der E3* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der PC Games-Podcast 300: Jubiläumsfolge mit Video und gratis Bethesda-Figuren von der E3


----------



## midori (10. Juli 2015)

Was für eine angenehme Überraschung zum anbrechenden Wochenende. Eigentlich hätte ich ja noch mit einer Ausgabe 299,99 gerechnet. Aber: Gratulation zu Folge 300 (in Ton und Video) und toi, toi, toi für die nächsten 300 Ausgaben. Auf das sowohl euer Podcast auch als die darin besprochenen Spiele immer spannend & unterhaltsam bleiben.

Sollte ich eine der Figuren gewinnen, würde ich mich über den Doom-Cyberdemon besonders freuen.

Eine Frage hätte ich noch zum kommenden Bard's Tale IV von Brian Fargo: Habt ihr irgendwelche Informationen dazu, die über die Webseite/Kickstarter hinausgehen? Wird die klassische Fortbewegung verwendet oder wird sie aktualisiert werden? Das In-Engine-Video auf der Webseite deutet auf letzteres hin, ohne es zu versprechen.

Schöne Grüße an das gesamte Team aus Österreich!


----------



## Kinorenegade (10. Juli 2015)

Dann sage ich mal Gratulation zu den bisherigen Folgen und falls ihr euch nicht bis zum Verlust der Muttersprache besauft, viel Erfolg weiterhin !

 Ich würde mir den Fallout 4 - Kämpfer wünschen. Seit der plötzlichen Ankündigung von F4 bin ich schon total heiß drauf  !


----------



## Kasian (10. Juli 2015)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur offiziellen 300! Bitte so weitermachen und auf die nächsten 300 

Ich würde mich übrigens auch über das Fallout Manschgerl freuen.


----------



## Davki90 (10. Juli 2015)

Hallo Liebe Podcastler

Danke nochmals für 300+ tolle Folgen. Mach weiter so! Ihr seid ihr wisst schon. 
Es haben sich ein paar Fragen angesammelt!

1.) CD Project RED will es mit Cyberpunk 2077 gleich machen, wie Bethesda mit Fallout 4. Kurz vor der Veröffentlichung zeigen. Ich finde das gar nicht gut, denn CP 2077 ist eine neue IP! Es stellen sich jetzt alle Rollenspiellager die Frage: Wie wird es eigentlich? Fallout spieler hoffen auf spielerische Freiheit! Witcherspieler auf eine gute Story mit Entscheidungsfreiheit und dann gibt es noch ein paar Leute die auf ein Mix aus beidem hoffen! Ich gehöre zur ersteren, der Falloutfraktion. Nun wie wird es denn jetzt? Frage ich mal euch? Wie stellt ihr euch das nächste Mega Projekt aus Polen vor?

2.) Könnt ihr euch auch eine PK /Digitalevent von Take Two und Deep Silver vorstellen? Die haben jaauch gute Marken in ihrer Reihen. Wenn ich an Bioshock, Red Dead Redemption, Mafia, Borderlands resp, Saints Row und Metro denke? Für wie wahrscheinlich hlatet ihr es?



3.) Warum wurde auf der E3 nichts vom Criterion Spiel und von Watch Dogs 2 gezeigt?

4.) Glaskugelfrage 1: Was hat es mit dem Project "Heros" von Ubisoft auf sich?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FuxopT_grQ

5,) Glaskugelfrage 2 und letzte Frage: Es gehen Gerüchte um, dass bei 2K Games ein Spiel entsteht, was ein Mix aus L.A Noire und Mafia ist? Wieviel Wahrheit ist daran? Eure Meinung bitte!

Das waren viele Fragen ich weiss! Danke trotzdem für das beantworten! Schöne Grüsse


----------



## calathes (10. Juli 2015)

Hallo Podcastler,

wie immer vorweg erstmal danke für den guten Podcast! Und Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur 300! 

Sollte ich eine der Figuren gewinnen, würde ich mich über die Fallout 4 Figur besonders freuen.


----------



## SrgMartin88 (11. Juli 2015)

300 Folge & E3 Figuren Gratis, geht da noch was zu Topen?
Ich wünsche mir die  Doom-Cyberdemon  Figur zum Kommenden Doom4.

Diese würde wunderbar zu meinem Arbeitsplatz passen
und mir die Arbeitskollegen vom leibe halten (Spaß)

Beste Grüße,
 SrgMartin88


----------



## Saibo7 (11. Juli 2015)

Habe früher viele Podcasts gehört aber die sind nach und nach irgendwie verschunden und nur ihr seid übrig geblieben. Freue mich jede Woche auf eine neue Folge und hoffe wirklich, dass es den Podcast Nummer 300 geben wird. Würde auch für den Podcast zahlen, wenn es euch helfen würde die 300 zu schaffen.
Allerdings würde ich befürchten, dass ein Podcast für zahlende Kunden niemals so sein könnte wie er jetzt ist. Ich mag eure lockere Art und man merkt der Podcast kommt von herzen und nicht weil es sein muss.
Ach ja, ich würde Geld zahlen um keine Nippel sehen zu müssen
Vielen Dank für die Zeit die ihr investiert!
An dieser Stelle gute Besserung an Matti. Hoffentlich ist es nicht so schlimm wie es sich angehört hat.


----------



## blaCk-SourCe (11. Juli 2015)

Yay, endlich mal wieder Video-Podcast! Auf die nächsten 2700 Folgen!
Und danke für die Widmung. Jetzt bin ich berühmt und bade in meinem Internet-Fame x]
Im Falle des Falles nehme ich die Fallout 4-Figur oder den DoomDämon.


Nun noch Fragen bzw. Anmerkungen:
Ich sehe das ganz genau so wie Felix. Behaltet euch das "Indietum" eures Podcasts bei! Der Gamesaktuell-Podcast wird zum Beispiel teilweise nur als Werbeveranstaltung für das Heft genutzt. Da wird dann ja nicht zu viel über ein Spiel erzählt, stattdessen heißt es "kauft euch das Heft"... Das war einer der Gründe, warum ich den jetzt auch nicht mehr höre. Bei euch hingegen ist kein Ende in Sicht  Ich würde sogar vorschlagen, noch ein bisschen mehr "Indie" zu werden. Oft genug habt ihr mal Themen-Flaute, weil es keine aktuellen Spiele zum besprechen gibt. Warum dann nicht die Chance nutzen und aktiv abschweifen? Also wirklich ein anderes Thema als aktuelle Spiele bewusst ansteuern, wie neulich mal die Abhandlung über die Kirche und Rechte von Homosexuellen.
Klar, es ist und bleibt der PCGAMES-Podcast... aber wir hören euch ja nicht nur zum reinen Informationsgewinn. Es macht einfach Spaß, euch beim rumblödeln zuzuhören.

Anderes Thema: Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass Microsoft jetzt wieder Gaming am PC stärken will... glaubt ihr da dran, dass es in dem Bereich durch Windows 10 eine positive Entwicklung geben wird?

Horrido


----------



## blaCk-SourCe (11. Juli 2015)

Saibo7 schrieb:


> Freue mich jede Woche auf eine neue Folge und hoffe wirklich, dass es den Podcast Nummer 300 geben wird. Würde auch für den Podcast zahlen, wenn es euch helfen würde die 300 zu schaffen.



Ich hab gute Nachrichten für dich!!
Deine Wünsche sind wahr geworden. Der dreihundertste Podcast ist schon raus. Und das, ohne, dass du bezahlen musstest ;P
Der PC Games-Podcast 300: Jubiläumsfolge mit Video und gratis Bethesda-Figuren von der E3


----------



## TheHappyHomo (11. Juli 2015)

PC Games Masterrace!

ps. Im Falle eines Gewinns hätte ich gerne die Dishonored 2-Heldin . Danke Euch!


----------



## derKarl (11. Juli 2015)

Glückwunsch!

Und ich würde gerne die Fallout 4 Figur gewinnen.


----------



## Oelf (11. Juli 2015)

auf die nächsten 300 

den Doom demon


----------



## Enisra (11. Juli 2015)

ein schöner Podcast und erstaunlich kein Sparta, Kratos oder Madness 
Auch wenn ich diesesmal keine Frage beisteuern konnte, irgendwo gehen einem dann doch die Ideen aus 

Ach ja und eine Frage, wird man den Vodcast auch herrunterladen können bzw. auf der DVD befinden?
Ich hätte ja doch gerne alle so hier im "Archive" 

Ansonsten, ist vielleicht eher ein Longshot, aber wenn mal Frauen in der Podcastkabine zu Gast sein werden: Wie denkt ihr über Pseudodiskussion über weibliche Spiele Helden und den "Sensationen" die daraus teilweise gemacht werden wenn eine Protagonistin hat und von der PR berichtet werden kann, das es ein Krampf war das beim Publisher durch zu drücken, da ja angeblich die "Spieler" ja keine weiblichen Helden wollen. Nur, verpassen da viele nicht auch den Demografischen Wandel und vorallem: Hat es euch überhaupt gestört einen Mann in einem Spiel spielen zu müssen? (ich denke die Antwort kann man sich denken  )

Ach ja, und um eher traurige aktuallität im Podcast zu haben: Was sind eure Gedanken zum Plötzlichen Tod von Satoru Iwata?

Oh, ich würde ja gerne die Dishonored Figur haben und nicht mal für mich selbst, sondern zum verschenken


----------



## Subotai (11. Juli 2015)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zur 300 
Macht genau so weiter, dann steht auch den nächsten 300 Podcasts nichts im Wege.

Freuen würde ich mich sehr über die Fallout 4 Figur


----------



## MichaelG (11. Juli 2015)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 300. Podcast. Hätte gern eine Fallout 4 Figur.


----------



## Gupfel (11. Juli 2015)

Hallo liebes PC Games Podcast Team,

Erstmal wollte ich mich bei euch für 300 grandiose Podcasts bedanken ihr wart immer mit dabei. 
Aufgrund dessen möchte ich euch auch mal etwas gutes tun und wollte euch einen Kasten Bier schicken, da ich mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher bin welche Marke ich euch senden soll will ich euch die Wahl überlassen. Zur Auswahl stehen das aus meiner Heimat stammende Radeberger das aus dem nahe gelegenen Dresden stammende Dresdener Feldschlösschen oder wollt ihr einen Kasten  der jeweils zur Hälfte mit dem  einen sowie mit dem anderen gefüllt ist lasst es mich im nächsten Podcast wissen und dann schicke ich den jeweiligen Kasten schnellst möglich los.

Liebe grüße euer Gupfel.

PS: Über so eine Figur würde ich  mich auch sehr freuen welche davon ist mir dabei egal.


----------



## Tarem (11. Juli 2015)

Danke für die 304 Podcasts. Ich stimme Felix zu und hoff dass der Podcast so bleibt.
Und ganz wichtig die Doom Figur


----------



## ItsJustMe (11. Juli 2015)

Wow Nr. 300(4), top!
Ich wünsche mir die Fallout Figut, auch wenn die Doom auch seinen Reiz hat .
Wird Zeit, dass Fallout 4 kommt...


----------



## Tengri (11. Juli 2015)

Alles Gute zum 300.!
Was soll man euch wünschen? Mehr Hörer, die sich dann auch das Heft kaufen, endlich Bestechungsangebote von diversen Firmen aus und außerhalb der Spielebranche, mehr Vorbereitung...nein, letzteres nun nicht, denn gerade die chaotischen Elemente (inklusive wilder Spekulationen) machen den Podcast zu etwas besonderem. Macht einfach weiter wie bisher und versorgt uns auf unterhaltsame Art mit Informationen und lasst uns an euren Meinungen teilhaben.
Sollte Fortuna mir hold sein: Ich hätte gerne die Fallout 4 Figur.
Eine Frage hätte ich auch: Verfolgt ihr auch die Steamstats, also die Statistik, welche Spiele wieviel bei Steam gespielt werden? Neben einigen erwarteten Spielen und einigen unerwarteten (und leider für mich auch nicht nachvollziehbaren, Hallo Adventure Capitalist)  in den Top 100 finde ich es erstaunlich, dass einige vermeintlich große Titel wie z.B. die CoD´s dieser Welt erstaunlich wenig Spieler haben. Hättet ihr damit gerechnet, dass CoD: World at War das zweitmeistgespielte CoD in den letzten 48 Stunden war? Oder das APB Reloaded mehr gespielt wird als der neue CoD Teil?


----------



## bascell (11. Juli 2015)

Verdammt! Ihr seid schon wieder älter geworden, schon 300 Casts...und immernoch Lust darauf neben schreiben, abgabe, Testen und hin und herflitzen. Weiter so! Gut dass Ihr von der Community versorgt werdet, sonst würdet ihr wahrscheinlich längst vom Fleisch fallen 
Emily...Emily...Emily! (wäre super. Fehlt noch Corvo...)


----------



## TheSinner (11. Juli 2015)

Danke für die schöne Aktion! 
Die Fallout 4 Figur würde sich ganz hervorragend machen auf meinem Schreibtisch


----------



## mwd222 (11. Juli 2015)

Endlich der 300+ Podcast - Herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Der Fallout 4-Kämpfer würde die Zeit verkürzen.


----------



## Chrissyx (11. Juli 2015)

Och so ein Cyberdemon im Regal wäre schon was.


----------



## allkama (11. Juli 2015)

Hallo PC-Games,

auf der Suche nach neuen Podcasts bin ich auf diese Seite gestoßen. Die paar Folgen, in die ich reingehört habe, gefallen mir gut. Hoffe es gibt noch min. weitere 300 Folgen 

Auch ich möchte mich - als Neuling - am Gewinnspiel beteiligen und wie die meisten hier würde ich mir die "Fallout 4-Kämpfer" Figur wünschen 

Danke & viele Grüße


----------



## Hoodium (11. Juli 2015)

Die Dishonored 2 Heldin


----------



## AgentMothman (11. Juli 2015)

Glückwunsch zu den "300" Folgen  Der Podcast hat mir immer spaß gemacht und hat mir schon so manche Fleißarbeit für die Uni und die ein oder andere lange Fahrt erleichtert. Weiter so.

Ich würde mich über die Fallout Figur freuen, auch wenns angesicht der restlichen Kommentare wohl schlauer wär auf ne andere Figur zu setzen


----------



## knig9835 (11. Juli 2015)

Doom-Cyberdemon


----------



## BuzzKillington (11. Juli 2015)

Ich hätte gerne die Fallout 4-Figur


----------



## NilsonNeo41 (11. Juli 2015)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch

und Fallout 4 bitte


----------



## staplerfahrer (12. Juli 2015)

Gratuliere zu 300 irgendwas! 
Fallout 4 bitte! Freu mich schon auf das Spiel.


----------



## KiIlBiIl (12. Juli 2015)

Darf ich die Fallout 4 Figur haben bitte?


----------



## andyger (12. Juli 2015)

Die Dishonored 2-Heldin


----------



## allibabba (12. Juli 2015)

Jetzt haben alle auf Peter gewartet und dann fehlen wieder andere.  300 Folgen hab ich jetzt nicht gehört aber schon nen paar, diese waren oft unterhaltsam, manchmal auch langweilig aber das liegt am Konzept der Hörerfragen, von denen mir überwiegend die Beantwortung egal ist. Viel besser finde ich es, wenn die Herren einfach so plaudern. Als Doom-Spieler der ersten Stunden würde ich mich ja über den Cyberdemon freuen.


----------



## Eiskalt009 (12. Juli 2015)

Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zur 300. Folge! Würde mich über die Fallout 4 Figur freuen.


----------



## amsch (12. Juli 2015)

300 und kein bisschen weise / leise  Ich gratuliere - und die Fallout-Figur will ich demonstrativ nicht, damit ich sie dann bekomme!

Ich hätt aber auch eine Frage an Euch: Ich hab vor kurzem das BESTE Spiel aller Zeiten spielen dürfen - Deadpool! Natürlich wollte ich es mir dann gleich kaufen, aber so wie es aussieht bekommt man das Spiel für PC nicht mehr (auf Steam) - wisst Ihr da mehr? Wird es wieder einmal erhältlich sein? Und warum sind die Bewertungen so mittelmäßig, wenn das Spiel doch soo gut ist?


----------



## rofl8888 (12. Juli 2015)

Da ich ja letztens die Frage zu den Bethesda-Figuren hatte, finde ich das Gewinnspiel richtig toll. Ich würde mich vorallem über die Dishonored-Figur freuen, da ich ein riesengroßer Fan der Serie und ein großer Stealthgame-Fan bin. 
Außerdem: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 300. Podcast jede einzelne Folge ist immer toll und kurzweilig. 
Danke dafür!
Auf die nächsten 900 Folgen!


----------



## Reicki (12. Juli 2015)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch & vielen Dank für 304x beste Unterhaltung. Weiter so!

Besonderen Dank an Peter für das schön Gewinnspiel, die Figuren hätten vermutlich nicht viele hergegeben (und dann auch noch kostenlos).

Sollte ich unter den glücklichen Gewinnern sein, so würde mir der Doom-Cyberdemon am Besten gefallen!


----------



## Fyrex (12. Juli 2015)

Danke für die lange Zeit mit vielen witzigen Podcasts. Weiter so.

Ich würde mich über die Fallout 4-Kämpfer-Figur freuen.


----------



## Nabelloser (12. Juli 2015)

Yeah, was zu gewinnen! 

Ich würde mich über den Doom-Dämonen freuen.

Frage für den nächsten Podcast: 
Wird Total War: Warhammer mich als RTS-Spieler glücklich machen? Habe vorher noch keinen Total War Titel gespielt, deshalb wäre es cool zu wissen ob es ein umfangreiches Tutorial gibt?


----------



## blaCk-SourCe (12. Juli 2015)

Muss noch schnell eine Frage nachschieben: Hat zufällig schon einer von euch den Minion-Film gesehen und kann eine Einschätzung geben, ob man den auf Englisch gucken sollte, oder ob der auch auf Deutsch geht?


----------



## MarcBrehme (12. Juli 2015)

blaCk-SourCe schrieb:


> Muss noch schnell eine Frage nachschieben: Hat zufällig schon einer von euch den Minion-Film gesehen und kann eine Einschätzung geben, ob man den auf Englisch gucken sollte, oder ob der auch auf Deutsch geht?


Da ich mit meinem Sohn zusammen im Kino war, habe ich ihn in deutscher Sprache angeschaut. Und da war er gut. Ja, gut. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.  Da ich die Originalversion nicht kenne, habe ich nun natürlich keinen Vergleich, diese vielleicht besser ist und falls ja, wie viel besser. HTH.

Cineastische Grüße,
Marc

P.S. Bananaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Beast (13. Juli 2015)

Hi, der 300. Peters Game Podcast war wie immer sehr unterhaltsam. Eine Frage habe ich dieses Mal nicht, aber ich wollte auch mal mein Glück beim Gewinnspiel versuchen. Als riesiger Fan der Fallout Reihe hätte ich natürlich gerne die Fallout 4 Figur mit der Powerrüstung.


----------



## Meerrettig (13. Juli 2015)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur 300. Folge!
Wenn ich zu den drei glücklichen Gewinnern gehöre, würde ich mich über die Fallout Figur freuen..


----------



## Braschkabuh (13. Juli 2015)

Grüße!
Ich habe gerade die 300ste, sehr unterhaltsame, Folge gehört...
Wie fast jeder hier fände ich den Fallout Charakter als Gewinn am besten.. Da ich allerdings Doom auch wunderschön finde, wäre der Dämon auch cool..


----------



## LeckerBrokkoli (13. Juli 2015)

Hey liebe Podcastler!

Ich höre den Podcast schon seit Jahren über iTunes, habe ich mich aber auch erst jetzt
dazu aufraffen können, mich hier anzumelden^^ Ich kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschließen 
und euch zur 300. Folge zu gratulieren.  
Zu meinen absoluten Highlights gehört die Folge 81, in der Rossi kuriose Anrufbeantworter-Soundfiles mitgebracht hatte. Köstlich!
Eine Frage habe ich diesmal aber noch nicht, das kann ja noch werden.
Macht weiter so!
Am Gewinnspiel würde ich auch gerne teilnehmen, ich wäre über die Dishonored 2 Figur sehr erfreut.


----------



## HerrBalli (13. Juli 2015)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. 

Wir alle haben mit diesem Jubiläum etwas zu feiern. 
Ihr - weil ihr das jetzt schon so lange, so gut, so wunderbar macht. 
Und wir die Hörer  - weil wir uns an diesen walls-of-speech nicht nur erfreuen, sondern uns genauso auch beteiliegen dürfen. Vielen Dank und auf hoffentlich noch mehrere hundert Stunden voller knabbern, schmatzen, quatschen, reden, lachen, gongen, singen tanzen und uns zum schmunzeln bringen. 
Lasst´s euch feiern, ihr habts verdient. Prost...

p.s. mir hats die linke Figur angetan


----------



## heinz-otto (13. Juli 2015)

Allet Gute zum Jubiläum. Bin schon seit Folge 1 dabei und habe keinen Podcast verpasst. Auf die nächsten Dreihundert!


----------



## moeykaner (14. Juli 2015)

Gratulation zu 300 Podcastfolgen! Der Doom-Cyberdemon würde sich gut auf meinem Schreibtisch machen.


----------



## Briareos (14. Juli 2015)

Nach längerer Zeit melde ich mich hier auch mal wieder zu Wort und natürlich möchte auch ich euch ganz herzlich zu 300 wunderbaren Podcastfolgen gratulieren. Und da am Ende die Frage nach einem Podcast mit Gast per Telefon aufkam: Ich glaube mcih dünkel erinnern zu können, das Robert Horn (glaube ich) mal den Christian Schlüter angerufen hatte und dieser dann "live" während einer Autofahrt als Gast im Podcast zu hören war.

Und wenn ich schon mal wieder die Tastatur bemühe, kann ich auch gleich noch eine Frage für die nächste Woche loswerden. Ich habe in letzter Zeit mal wieder durch alte Ausgaben geblättert, obwohl ich eigentlich nur im Regal etwas aufräumen wollte. (^^) Und da ich seit Ausgabe 01/1995 jeden Monat brav zum Kiosk meines Vertrauens laufe um das neue Heft zu erwerben hat sich da langsam eine ziemlich große (und vor allem schwere) Menge Papier angesammelt. Könntet ihr nicht mal bei euch im Haus anregen, ob die Möglichkeit besteht, die ganzen alten Ausgaben digital auf z.B. Jahrgangs-DVDs oder als Download anzubieten? Andere Verlage bieten das für ihre Publikationen teilweise ja auch an und solange der Preis nicht exorbitante Höhen erreicht, wäre ich der Erste der sich die Teile bestellen würde.

PS: Ein ganz besonderes Dankeschön an das Peterchen für das Gewinnspiel bzw. die Bereitstellung der Preise und wenn der unwahrscheinliche Fall eintreten sollte, das ich tatsächlich mal Glück habe, würde ich mich sehr über die Dame aus dem Trio freuen.


----------



## CHAOSChewie (14. Juli 2015)

Ich würde mich über die Doom Figur freuen. Von mir natürlich auch Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu 300 Folgen!


----------



## Gwath (14. Juli 2015)

Guten Tag liebes Podcast Team,
ich wäre euch für eine Fallout 4 Power Armor Figur unendlich dankbar!
Gratulationen auch von mir!


----------



## DrDownlord (14. Juli 2015)

Ich schreib dann halt auch mal wieder^^ btw ich bin seit 4,5 Jahren treuer PCGames-Leser und weil ihr es im Podcast erwähnt habt, eben auch wegen diesem seit Anfang des Jahres Abonnent!
Ich wollte außerdem noch fragen, ob ihr gute Wirtschaftssimulationen kennt, die man 2015 auch noch ohne sein Auge zu beleidigen, spielen kann.

Und Glückwunsch zur 300!!!


----------



## DrDownlord (14. Juli 2015)

Zwecks Gewinnspiel (wenn es was abzustauben gibt, bin ich dabei). Ich würde mich über jedes der Figürchen freuen, ich finde sie alle hübsch, aber Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters


----------



## Desotho (14. Juli 2015)

Gratulation zur 300 
Ich würde mich über die Dishonored 2 Figur freuen.


----------



## heinz-otto (14. Juli 2015)

Hab euch leider erst heute gehört und gesehen. Das Danke für die Pakete und den Äbbelwoi gebe ich natürlich gerne zurück. Ich schicke bald mal wieder was.

Der Podcast mit Max Schaefer ist mir auch noch in Erinnerung geblieben. Der Vorabend war euch da wirklich noch anzuhören. Auch an die allerersten Podcasts waren rückblickend nicht schlecht, weil sie total überbordend waren. Die Stimme von Schlütti und die Flachwitze von Sebastian Weber haben da sicher auch zu beigetragen. Auch Peter Kommentare sind bei den neueren Podcasts genial. Man drückt ihm die Daumen und dann setzt er doch noch einen drauf.

Ansonsten kann ich nur "Spielosaurus Schütz" (bitte als Lob verstehen) zustimmen: bleibt wie seid! Die lockere, ungefilterte Indie-Ausgabe der PC Games.


----------



## Saibo7 (14. Juli 2015)

blaCk-SourCe schrieb:


> Ich hab gute Nachrichten für dich!!
> Deine Wünsche sind wahr geworden. Der dreihundertste Podcast ist schon raus. Und das, ohne, dass du bezahlen musstest ;P
> Der PC Games-Podcast 300: Jubiläumsfolge mit Video und gratis Bethesda-Figuren von der E3



Verdammt verpasst

Die nächsten 300...meinte ich natürlich^^


----------



## Felix Schuetz (14. Juli 2015)

heinz-otto schrieb:


> "Spielosaurus Schütz" .


Ha, den hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gehört. Da fühlt man sich gleich noch älter.


----------



## Briareos (15. Juli 2015)

heinz-otto schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann ich nur "Spielosaurus Schütz" (bitte als Lob verstehen) zustimmen: bleibt wie seid! Die lockere, ungefilterte Indie-Ausgabe der PC Games.





FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Ha, den hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gehört. Da fühlt man sich gleich noch älter.



Ich bin erschlüttert und angewebert.


----------



## Shatrauggg (15. Juli 2015)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch ! Ich fände den Fallout 4 - Kämpfer  total toll !


----------



## AktivAmAtmen (15. Juli 2015)

Jetzt, da ja wirklich jeder gratuliert, kann ich natürlich nicht das Arschloch sein, dass als einziges nicht gratuliert. Hinfort mit dem kreativen Einstieg  Also dann Herzlichen Glückwunsch & alles, alles Gute auch noch für die Zukunft! Ich bin schon seit über einem Jahr stetig auf der Suche nach Gaming-Podcasts und bin komischerweise erst jetzt auf euch gestoßen. Ja, da sieht man mal wieder, was einem das tolle Windows Phone alles verheimlicht ._. Ich wusste zwar, dass irgendetwas, das PC Games heißt, existiert, aber ich dachte nicht, dass ihr doch so witzig & nah an der Community seid. Und dann macht ihr auch noch so ein tolles Gewinnspiel! Ich muss sagen, ihr werdet mir immer sympathischer  Ich würde mich sehr über die Doom-Cyberdemon Figur freuen  Ich finde solche Figuren generell echt super, aber ich kann sie mir leider nicht leisten, da ich dieses Jahr erst meine Ausbildung anfange und demnach schon froh bin, wenn ich mal genug Geld auf ein Spiel zusammengespart habe.


----------



## Stromsky (17. Juli 2015)

Ich hätte am liebsten die Dishonored Figur !


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Juli 2015)

Toller Podcast, wie immer in einer guten Mischung aus Humor, Spaß und Ernsthaftigkeit. Gratulation auch zum 300.  Ich hoffe, da kommen noch viele weitere dazu.

Falls das Glück mir zugeneigt sein sollte, dann würde ich die Doom-Figur nehmen.


----------



## Cityboy (18. Juli 2015)

Cooler Podcast. Herzlichen Glühstumpf zu 300sten Folge. 
Mir gefallen alle Figurchen, da aber meine Frau schon seit Jahren mein Zeug wegschmeissen tut, enthalte ich mich dem Gewinnspiel 
Was mich aber brennend interessieren würde, jetzt wo einige Namen der alten Kollegen gennant wurden... wie z.B. Schlutti, der Weber oder der Robert .. Gabs da irgendwie ein Lebenszeichen von dennen? was machen die Jungs Heute? Ist der Schlutti immernoch bei Kalypso Media?
In diesem Sinne, Ein Hoch auf dem Podcast, cheers.


----------



## mikol (19. Juli 2015)

Die Dishonored Figur würde ich gerne gewinnen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (22. Juli 2015)

Die Gewinner der Figuren wurden hier bekanntgegeben:

http://www.pcgames.de/PC-Games-Podc...tar-Citizen-und-Legends-of-Eisenwald-1165283/

Danke an alle Teilnehmer!


----------

